# Savage Chickens



## Daniel

Transferable job skills:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## MHealthJo

Hee hee  Hmm... or technically I guess his inner critic would say "Alas! 'Tis excrement!" or something.


----------



## PrincessX

Hehe for all the anxious folks out there, here is the ultimate answer:


----------



## Mari




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Harebells




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Caterpillar Cartoon


----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Daniel said:


>



So THAT’s why I can’t come up with good comebacks. I’m a darn starfish! 

I totally agree that I have a complex nervous system. I don’t think I have any OTHER systems.  Well, maybe an endocrine system. That’s where all the nervous sweating comes from.


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel

RE: comebacks

Reminds me of George Costanza in Seinfeld.  He finally thinks of one and then drives back to work or something like that.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

You need to watch until the end to see the part referenced by @Daniel.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Chicken coop:


----------



## Daniel

For un-savage chickens:

This is What a $100,000 Chicken Coop Looks Like - Nieman Marcus Heritage Hen Mini Farm 

"the multi-level dwelling comes with a chandelier and a small library"


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

BWAHAHAHAHAAAA! “Calmly terrifying.” 

[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Ah yes. The Trump Strategy.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Ha ha! Good question. Why not? This is 2020. Save the paper and a stamp!


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Me too


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

lol @ Maggoty Pete


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Repeat:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

One of the best ones yet!


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Feeling flushed?  Ask your pharmacist about leeches!


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

And it actually seems like a good idea for an Alexa app


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

David Baxter said:


>



I now think of this when my chihuahua barks at the Universe


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------

